# Gh 0????



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

I had posted an earlier thread on cloudy water (which still has not cleared), but I listed something there that I think might have escaped notice and it has made me really wonder.

When I was testing the water on my 125, my Ph is about 8.0, Kh came in about 270, but my Gh reads dead 0 (zero)! Is that even possible? And why would that happen?

I tested the water in my 75 gal in my office and Gh read 180 there. So the test kit seems to be okay. Any thoughts?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

A Gh of 0 is definitely possible.

I would try to buffer it up a bit.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

frank1rizzo said:


> A Gh of 0 is definitely possible.
> 
> I would try to buffer it up a bit.


With what?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

cichlidpastor said:


> my Ph is about 8.0, Kh came in about 270, but my Gh reads dead 0 (zero)! Is that even possible? And why would that happen?quote]
> 
> Possible, but very highly susspect since your other tank read 180 for GH, especially if you use the same water source.
> 
> ...


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I would add 1 Tbsp epsom salt (magnesium sulfate U.S.P.) per each 5 gallons of water change. Much easier and cheaper than kalkwasser reactors. It also works as a laxative to help prevent bloat. Do it with water changes, you may see alot of flashing if you raise the GH too quickly.
Second edit: You may need less than a Tbsp to treat your tap water. Start with half and test it in a 5 gallon bucket to find the GH you want to maintain


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Adding epsom salt will als rasie the Kh even more and it is at a good level now. If the OP's other tank has a nice GH of 180 then either the test was messed up, or simple water changes will bring the GH back up


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> Adding epsom salt will als rasie the Kh even more and it is at a good level now. If the OP's other tank has a nice GH of 180 then either the test was messed up, or simple water changes will bring the GH back up


Thanks for that info. Just a couple clarifications

1. The water comes from the same source for both tanks, but one is in my home and the other is in my office a block away. So same source, but different plumbing.

2. I do weekly 20% water changes and vacuum 3 times a week which includes little water changes each time (about 5 gal).

I tested the tap at work and it reads kh about 270 and Gh 180, same as the office tank. I'll test the house's tap water when i get home.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm confused now, I think I'd like some clarification on this myself due to Malawilover's reply (I would assume there's a reason you're a moderator, so let me pick your brain...lol)


MalawiLover said:


> Quick vocab lesson:
> GH= General Hardness is a measure of the magnesium and calcium in the water.
> 
> KH=Carbonate hardness, also known as â€œbuffering capacityâ€


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Even Mods get their brain twisted sometimes.  plus we need to be kept on our toes

You are indeed correct. I was also working in a thread about ph and baking soda and I think I got some lines crossed (teach me to multi-task)

The epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) will raise just the GH.

I think I sould go back and look at the other thread I was on and check for similar errors.

Good Catch!! :thumb:


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay i tested the tap water at home and it comes out of the tap at 0 Gh. But i got to thinking, we have a water softener. So I also tested the tap water from the cold at the kitchen sink and it registered 180 gh! It still seems odd that it would register 0, but at least I know the source of the problem. I'll pick up some aquarium salt and put it in the home tank and see what that does. But in the future I'll use the kitchen sink to do water changes from and that should solve the problem. Thanks for thinking me through this.

BTW could that have somethingto do with my water clouding up? When I had clear water I had filled the tank with the water hose from outside (not hooked to the water softener). But then I started using the water from the bathroom for water changes (which is hooked to the water softener). Does that seem to make sense?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

cichlidpastor said:


> Okay i tested the tap water at home and it comes out of the tap at 0 Gh. But i got to thinking, we have a water softener. So I also tested the tap water from the cold at the kitchen sink and it registered 180 gh! It still seems odd that it would register 0, but at least I know the source of the problem. I'll pick up some aquarium salt and put it in the home tank and see what that does. But in the future I'll use the kitchen sink to do water changes from and that should solve the problem. Thanks for thinking me through this.
> 
> BTW could that have somethingto do with my water clouding up? When I had clear water I had filled the tank with the water hose from outside (not hooked to the water softener). But then I started using the water from the bathroom for water changes (which is hooked to the water softener). Does that seem to make sense?


looks like your water softener is working. :lol:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

From my understanding water softeners remove calcium and such by replacing it with a sodium ion. So adding aquarium salt (sodium chloride) won't do anything but maker your water salty and soft. What you need is Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate). Get it at you local drug store, should be near the alcohol and hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> From my understanding water softeners remove calcium and such by replacing it with a sodium ion. So adding aquarium salt (sodium chloride) won't do anything but maker your water salty and soft. What you need is Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate). Get it at you local drug store, should be near the alcohol and hydrogen peroxide.


Wow, thanks for that. How much dosage? the same as Aquarium salt, 1 tablespoon per 5 gal?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Since you are starting from 0 its hard to tell. Start with 1Tb spoon per 5gal and then check the levels. (dissolve it in warm water first so that it mixes well). Based on that reading you will be able to tell if you need more ore less. (just keep track of any additional amounts so you can keep the levels constant when you do water changes.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> Since you are starting from 0 its hard to tell. Start with 1Tb spoon per 5gal and then check the levels. (dissolve it in warm water first so that it mixes well). Based on that reading you will be able to tell if you need more ore less. (just keep track of any additional amounts so you can keep the levels constant when you do water changes.


I will do that now, but my water changes will be done with the kitchen sink from now on. In fact this Firday I'm planning on doing a 50% WC so it should be where it should be in a few weeks. Thanks you guys for the help. I knew I wasn't going totally crazy!


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Make sure you add slowly, fast GH increase will result in very itchy gills. Good luck!


----------

